# Red Brown Algae control?



## dtezz (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a 75 gallon planted aquarium. I use 1 coral life 4 compact flouresecnet bulb light (265 watts). I have 1 2litre DIY CO2 injector, My question is how do I control the red brown alage that is all over the leaves of everyplant I have. the plants are planted in a combination of Eco-Complete and flourite. I use sea chem flourish as a fertilizer. I know there is probably not one single answer, but I am looking for advice on where to start. Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You're right about not a single answer... 

With that much lighting you need a whole fertilizing regimen, not just Flourish which only provide for micros. You also need pressurized CO2, as one 2 liter bottle just isn't going to cut it here. You will soon have lots more than just the red-brown algae you describe, if you don't change some parameters. For starters, cut your lighting and start a fertilizing regimen.

Here's some reading you should find useful:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

According to all the info I've seen, if it's brown, it's not algae, it's diatoms. I've noticed in my tank hair algae often associated itself with the brown "algae", which is quite unsightly.

May I ask, when did you set up your tank? If it's been less than a month, or if your tank isn't completely cycled yet, then the brown algae is quite normal. In this case, I would strictly advise to DO NOTHING. Don't go tweaking things or adding things to your water that could very well be counter-productive. In my tank, after less than three weeks after set up and only a few days on c02, my lush patches of brown algae are starting to fade and look like it's settling out as gray ashy debris. My java fern was coated with it, it looked quite dead as it was completely brown, but now it's improving and even putting on new growth so I know the brown algae didn't harm it too badly. Raising the temperature to 29C helped, as the BA rapidly spiked then started to decline. However, I think this was unnecessary, as BA will usually play itself out if you're doing everything else right.

I THINK I've found that the 2 liter co2 injector MAY be enough for a larger tank, but personally I'm going to upgrade to 5 liter on my 100 gal. The secret I believe is using wine yeast and yeast nutrient, which is basically protein and phosphates, or what i use, heat killed yeast and lemon juice, in which case the heat killed (common bread) yeast is used as nutrient for the LIVING yeast which are added later when the whole mix is cool enough to accommodate. 
The wine yeast take a little longer to get started, but they're more vigorous and withstand higher alcohol. Sugar water is extremely nutrient poor for yeast, so adding yeast nutrient really makes them more vigorous as they can divide more rapidly and have more solid cell walls. Yeast cells in sugar water only are really pathetic, tortured souls.
Pair this combination with a good powerhead diffuser if you can. Mine works extremely well, turning co2 "burps" into a fine mist of microbubbles that maintain a constant presence.

So I say leave the tank alone, and hit a brewer's supply shop. The compressed co2 tank would really be the best option, but I prefer DIY personally. I could plonk down the cash for it, but I just wouldn't get the same sense of satisfaction as I would if my way worked.:wink:


----------

